# Tips/Gratuities



## daisyman1951 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, what's the norm for tips in bars & eateries please?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Zilch/nada in a bar.


----------



## daisyman1951 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Tips*

But in a restaraunt?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally 10% if your an expat


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was staying in Lisbon with my Portuguese friends they never tip more than 5%, I was going to leave 10% but they made me change it. I checked with him regarding the Algarve and he said it applied all over PT.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Jester12 said:


> When I was staying in Lisbon with my Portuguese friends they never tip more than 5%, I was going to leave 10% but they made me change it. I checked with him regarding the Algarve and he said it applied all over PT.


Yep agree with 5% maximum


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Generally 10% if your an expat


Why, if you're an expat?

Don't locals (or for that matter tourists) tip.

Why 10%? For exceptional service I have paid a lot more.

As a blanket payment, it is a form of blackmail or suckers tax that encourages the employers to underpay their workers & invite the punter to make up the difference.

I am aware of certain establishments where the tips a shared out equally between all - including the owners - surely this can't be right.

My rule of thumb - tip the waiter where service is good - if not don't i.e. reward good service.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

5% :d


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Because expats generally tip more, locals rarely tip possibly in evening but never midday, we tip good service don't tip bad


----------

